# لا تتشاجرا أمام أطفالكما



## النهيسى (8 ديسمبر 2009)

إذا كنت أنت وزوجك تتشاجران أمام أطفالكما، يجب أن تتوقفا عن ذلك وتعيدا التفكير فى الأمر. حيث إن احترام الزوجين وحبهما لبعضهما البعض لا يعنى بالضرورة أنهما لا يختلفان، فالحياة الزوجية لا تخلو من الخلافات والتعارض فى الآراء، ولكن المهم هو كيفية التعامل مع هذه الخلافات.
بمعنى، كيف تختلفان بأسلوب لائق، وفى ظل وجود أطفال يكون من الأجدر مراعاة هذا الأسلوب وذلك لسببين: من ناحية، من المهم أن تكونا لأطفالكما النموذج الذى يحتذيان به، ومن ناحية أخرى من المهم توفير بيت هادئ وآمن لهم. يخبرنا د. نبيل أحمد الطبيب النفسى الذى يعمل بولاية فلوريدا عن تأثير جدال الأبوين أمام أطفالهم، بالإضافة إلى بعض النصائح للتحكم فى هذه المجادلات.
يقول د. نبيل: الأطفال يتعلمون من آبائهم الكثير، فمن الممكن أن يتعلموا أن تعدد الآراء أمر صحى، وأن الاختلاف فى الرأى لا يجعل صاحبه "جيد" أو "سئ". نحن كآباء يجب أن نعلم أبناءنا أنه عند التعبير عن رأى مخالف، يجب أن يتم ذلك بطريقة دقيقة ومنطقية ومقبولة. هذا التعبير الإيجابى عن الخلاف فى وجهات النظر يجعل الناس يتمهلون ويراجعون مشاعرهم وآراءهم ويحاولون الوصول لحل الخلافات عن طريق إيجاد حلول عملية قابلة للتنفيذ.
يوضح د. نبيل قائلاً: عندما يختلف الناس بطريقة محترمة سواء مع بعضهم البعض أو مع أطفالهم، فهم بذلك يعلمون أطفالهم أنهم عندما يعبرون عن آرائهم وتقابل هذا الآراء بمعارضة، فإن ذلك لا يقلل من هذه الآراء ولا يعنى أن هذه الآراء خاطئة. هذه الطريقة ستشجع الطفل على التعبير عن رأيه بسهولة وسيشعر أن رأيه ينال التقدير حتى لو لم يتفق معه الطرف الآخر.
يكمل د. نبيل قائلاً: من الممكن أن يختلف الآباء والأطفال وبرغم أن الأبوين هما اللذين يحددان إلى أى مدى يسمح للطفل بالمجادلة، إلا أن هذه الحدود لا يجب أن تكون صارمة لأن ذلك لا يعطى مجال للطفل لكى يختلف ويعبر عن نفسه. لا يجب أن ينظر الأبوان إلى اختلاف طفلهما معهما على أنه تحدى لسلطتهما، فقد يكون ذلك فقط اختبار للحدود أو ببساطة مجرد تعبير عن رأى مخالف.
يقول د. نبيل أنه على الجانب الآخر، إن الخلافات الكثيرة والطويلة أمام الأطفال غالباً تثير فيهم شعوراً بعدم الراحة وبالقلق خاصةً فى الأطفال الأصغر سناً.
ويوضح د. نبيل قائلاً: فى حالة وجود أطفال صغار (حتى سن سبع أو ثمانية أعوام)، غالباً يكون من الأفضل عدم اختلاف الأبوين أمامهم لأن الأطفال فى هذه السن يتسمون بالجمود، ولا يستطيعون فهم أن الشخص يمكن أن يتجادل مع شخص آخر دون أن يكرهه.
فإذا كنت وزوجك تختلفان كثيراً، يقترح د. نبيل أن يكون ذلك بعيداً عن الأطفال، وإذا حدث ولاحظ الأطفال هذه الخلافات، يجب إخبارهم أنها مجرد خلافات أو مجادلات وأن الأبوين لازالا يحترمان ويحبان بعضهما البعض. ينصح د. نبيل قائلاً: "هذا سيجعل الأطفال يشعرون بالراحة والأمان باطمئنانهم إلى أن أبويهم لن ينفصلا - هذا فى حالة الخلافات الشديدة.
إذا تم التعامل بشكل سليم مع المجادلات التى تحدث بين الزوجين، يمكن أن تؤدى إلى تقوية العلاقة بينهما وتسمح للطرفين بالتنفيس عن مشاعرهما وتحسين التواصل بينهما وتقليل شعورهما بالضيق. ضعا النصائح الآتية فى اعتباركما عندما تتجادلان فى المرة القادمة:
• تحدثا: غالباً ما يساعد الحديث على حل الأمور على عكس الشجار الذى لا يوصل عادةً إلى أى نتائج إيجابية.
• انهيا الجدال وكل منكما يشعر أنه منتصر وليس هناك خاسر. بهذه الطريقة يكون كل من الزوجين قد عبر عن وجهة نظره وتم التوصل إلى حل وسط يرضى الطرفين. يمكن أن يتكون لدى أحد الطرفين شعوراً بالضيق إذا شعر أنه قد "خسر" وأن الطرف الآخر هو "الفائز".
• يقول د. نبيل: "تكلما فى الموضوع الآنى أى موضوع الجدال ولا توسعا نطاق الجدال ليشمل خلافات الأسبوع أو الشهر أو العام الماضى."
• تحدثا بنبرة هادئة ومحترمة. ينصح د. نبيل قائلاً: "لا تصرخا لأن الصراخ لن يؤدى إلا إلى محاولة الدفاع عن النفس وعرقلة التواصل."
• اختارا الوقت والمكان المناسبين للحديث، أى عندما يكون كل منكما مرتاح وغير مرهق وغير قلق من أمر آخر. يقول د. نبيل: "هذه العوامل ستعوق النقاش البناء، فإذا لم تستطيعا الاستمرار فى المناقشة بشكل إيجابى وودى، توقفا عن النقاش واستئنفاه فى وقت لاحق."
• تجنبا اللوم. استخدما عبارات توضح مشاعركما بدلاً من استخدام عبارات الاتهام لبعضكما البعض.
• اقصرا الخلاف عليكما أنتما الاثنين ولا تقحما فيه طرف ثالث مثل أحد الأخوة أو الأصدقاء.
• اتسما بالمرونة وأظهرا استعدادكما لقبول حلول وسط. يمكنكما عمل قائمة بالحلول البديلة التى لديكما استعداد لتجربتها. أحياناً لا يكون هناك حل مقبول للطرفين، وأحياناً يكون الحل هو أن تتفقا على ألا تتفقا.
• بعد كل خلاف بينكما وقبل الوصول لأى قرار أو حل، من المهم أن يأخذ الطرفان وقتاً كافياً للتفكير فى كل ما قيل وتمت مناقشته. بهذه الطريقة هما يعطيان أنفسهما وبعضهما البعض وقتاً للتفكير بشكل جيد فى النقاط التى نوقشت والبدائل التى طرحت.
• اعتذرا إذا أخطأتما.
• لا تقاطعا بعضكما البعض. يضيف د. نبيل قائلاً: "يجب أن يستمع كل منكما للآخر وأن يعطى للطرف الآخر الوقت الكافى لعرض وجهة نظره." هذا النوع من الاحترام يعطى إحساس للإنسان بأن وجهة نظره هامة وتنال الاهتمام والتقدير.
• لا تدعا الجدال يطول. عادةً يكون من الأفضل تقصير مدة الجدال واستئنافه فى وقت لاحق مع الاتفاق على ألا يحمل أى منكما للآخر أى ضغينة خلال هذه المدة.
• لا تستسلما وتنسحبا فى وسط المجادلة أو المناقشة كما لا يجب اللجوء للتهديدات مثل التهديد بالانفصال. فعادةً تكون هذه التهديدات غير واقعية، وتوسع حجم الشقاق ولا تؤدى إلى الوصول لأى حلول.
• لا تستخدما أسلوب السخرية والتقليل من شأن بعضكما البعض، فهذا سيزيد من مشاعر الضيق عندكما.
• لا تسعيا للانتصار، بل لإنجاح علاقتكما الزوجية، وتذكرا أن تنهيا الجدال وكل منكما يشعر بالانتصار.
• لا تنسيا التسامح ولا تجعلا كبريائكما يمنعكما من طلب السماح.
كل الأزواج يختلفون ويتجادلون، وعادةً لا تكون المشكلة فى موضوع الخلاف بل فى الصعوبات التى تنشأ من عدم قدرة أحد الطرفين أو كلاهما على الاختلاف بشكل فعال ومحترم. لا تنسيا أن أغلب المشاكل عادةً ما يكون لها أكثر من حل، المهم هو الوصول للحلول التى ترضى الطرفين. 









http://www.arabnet5.com/news.asp?c=2&id=6674​


----------



## ABOTARBO (9 ديسمبر 2009)

*وضوع مهم جدآآآآآآآآآآآآ لكل زوجين....وحتى كمان فى الخدمة......المفروض لا نكون عثرة لهؤلاء الأصاغر...... ربنا ينمى خدمتكم......بشفاعة أم النور والملاك ميخائيل*​


----------



## KOKOMAN (9 ديسمبر 2009)

موضوع هاااااااام يا النهيسى
ميررررسى على الموضوع 
ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## candy shop (10 ديسمبر 2009)

موضوع قيم جدااااااااااااا

شكراااااااااااااااا نهيسى 

ربنا يبارك حياتك
​


----------



## النهيسى (13 ديسمبر 2009)

candy shop قال:


> موضوع قيم جدااااااااااااا
> 
> شكراااااااااااااااا نهيسى
> 
> ...


*الرب يسوع يبارك

مروركم الرائع

شكرا جدا أختنا الكريمه*


----------



## النهيسى (13 ديسمبر 2009)

rabna mawgod قال:


> *وضوع مهم جدآآآآآآآآآآآآ لكل زوجين....وحتى كمان فى الخدمة......المفروض لا نكون عثرة لهؤلاء الأصاغر...... ربنا ينمى خدمتكم......بشفاعة أم النور والملاك ميخائيل*​


*منتهى الشكر أخى الكريم

مرور محبه

الرب معاكم*


----------



## النهيسى (13 ديسمبر 2009)

kokoman قال:


> موضوع هاااااااام يا النهيسى
> ميررررسى على الموضوع
> ربنا يبارك حياتك​


*ربنا يبارك مروركم

الرائع

شكرا جدا​*


----------

